# Anyone else wonder if they should ever have started this?



## georgia2 (Jul 30, 2008)

When we started out trying for a second child, we decided we would do only 3 cycles. I had forgotten how difficult the process was and wanted to stop after the second failed cycle. The reason we continued was down to that original decision and a fear of regretting stopping at this stage in the future. Then, we got frosties for the first time in that 'final' cycle. I feel there is no choice but to continue with treatment as we would be unable to close this chapter in our lives with embryos in the freezer. 


I am now undergoing monitoring for a FET and feel worn out, desperate for this to all be over, and increasingly ambivalent about having another baby. I'm particularly concerned about the risk of multiple pregnancy that goes with IVF treatment.


I'm sure my feelings are not unique, but would be comforted to know that others have felt the desire for another baby have diminished as treatment goes on. I think the disappointment prepares you for an only one and I've begun to doubt if I want another child, but feel I can't stop treatment!


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiya your not alone feeling like this, after numurous MC and our first IVF ending in MMC i didnt want to do the 2nd round of IVF it took me over a year to try again but i did and TBH it was awful half way through the cycle i phoned the nurses telling them i was quitting ect i felt so alone and couldnt stop crying, i felt i didnt even want a baby anymore but stuck with it and now i'm nearly 18 weeks pregnant. I also have a frostie but i'm totally adament i'm never using it and i never want to go through it again. I think if my 2nd cycle had been quick and easy like the 1st it would of made a world of difference but i suppose its different every time and to make matters worse i dont enjoy being pregnant, i've been in hospital ect with pain, bleeding and dehydration due to constant sickness, its only the last week or so i've actully thought OMG i'm having a real baby lol and the 'fog' seems to be lifting, keep smiling hun and were all here for each other    xx


----------

